# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Sova, intelligent robotic assistant, Lexy LLC, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Lexy LLC

sova.ai

youtube.com/SOVASmartOpenVirtualAssistant

facebook.com/hello.sova

medium.com/sova-ai

----------


## Airicist

Lexy presentation Imagine Cup 2015

Published on May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lexy demo Imagine Cup 2015

Published on May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2015

----------

